# Need a 6th for a Pheasant Hunt at Preserve



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Co-workers and I have a Pheasant and Quail hunt set for Nov 8. Our 6th person has to work so we are looking for fill in. Here it is: Price is $150 this get you 5 Pheasants and 5 Quail(RELEASED) includes Gun Fee, Lunch(Pheasant Pot Pie) Guide, Dogs, Bird Cleaning. How we hunt is Bird flushes we shoot, that simple. At the end of the hunt we divide everything equally between everyone. We are not professional bird hunters. This is something we do annually. We are out to have fun, but safety is a huge factor. We hunt in Uhrichville,Ohio. Now just so you know we don't hit everything we shoot at and some due get away that just hunting. If this is something you are interested in than shoot me a P.M.........................Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am suprised, I thought we would have at least 2 from the OGF who would join us on the hunt.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Where the heck is Uhrichville? Can I get there from Penfield without a passport?


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Its about 1 hour and 45 min south of you. its about 5 miles from Tappen lake.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Where do you hunt birds in Tusc county im in bolivar


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

In Uhrichsville off RT250.


----------

